# finding it easy so far



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello to those who have been following our journey from July 08 when we joined on here and decided to emmigrate upto now when we have arrived and are settleing in.
We have moved to peyia Panorama estate near the goose fat and garlic and met some lovely friends called Cherie and family also members on here( in fact this is where i met them so thank you for that).
My husband Keith has been doing all the hard parts like registering for water,electric refuse etc... and so far after only a week we have sky tv and internet and home phones set up in only a week of getting here,judging from what people have said on here i expected to wait weeks for anything to be done and the internet to be really slow and we have been pleasantly suprised. Now all we have to do is decide whether to ship our 12 year old terano 7 seater over which cost me 1600 in the uk or to sell it and buy second hand over here ( is it worth the effort, honest answers appriciated).


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good to hear all is going well ,I met cherie last week , she said your girls were getting on fab .
Enjoy life in your new home,Hope all goes well when school starts .
Tricia


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> Good to hear all is going well ,I met cherie last week , she said your girls were getting on fab .
> Enjoy life in your new home,Hope all goes well when school starts .
> Tricia


So glad you're enjoying it and settling in well. Put our house on the market last week but things seem a little slow Did Cherie get her furniture delivered.

Regards
Donna


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

bert said:


> So glad you're enjoying it and settling in well. Put our house on the market last week but things seem a little slow Did Cherie get her furniture delivered.
> 
> Regards
> Donna


yes furniture was being deliverd yester day when she called , 
her son met up with mine for game off footy then a drink.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

*settling in*



bert said:


> So glad you're enjoying it and settling in well. Put our house on the market last week but things seem a little slow Did Cherie get her furniture delivered.
> 
> Regards
> Donna


yes furniture was being deliverd yester day when she called , 
her son met up with mine for game off footy then a drink.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

yummymummy150 said:


> yes furniture was being deliverd yester day when she called ,
> her son met up with mine for game off footy then a drink.


also carolgens hubby &son.
good luck with house think positive
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its good to know cherie has her things now. Once y ou have your bits and pieces around you it starts to feel more like home and you get a sense of permanence.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Its good to know cherie has her things now. Once y ou have your bits and pieces around you it starts to feel more like home and you get a sense of permanence.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


ours are supposed to arrive tommorrow so heres hoping


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

carolegan said:


> ours are supposed to arrive tommorrow so heres hoping


Hope all goes well carol, have fun
off to beach with grandaughter.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> ours are supposed to arrive tommorrow so heres hoping


fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly for you Carol.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Veronica said:


> fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly for you Carol.


well we have had the call to say it will come at 2.00 its all going far too smoothly


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> well we have had the call to say it will come at 2.00 its all going far too smoothly


2 o'clock means 4 o'clock Just so you know


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

no actually it came on time we unloaded it by 2.30 with the help of my freinds son Adam and the driver.. i would def recommend our shipping man Trevor from kyros shipping everything went as he said from our house in manchester 20 ft container loaded by ourselves taken to Liverpool shipped in 2 weeks,cam on time delivered to our door in Peyia only 80 euro to pay at this end total cost £1855 incl of vat and all taxes anyone needing his number can contact me


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> no actually it came on time we unloaded it by 2.30 with the help of my freinds son Adam and the driver.. i would def recommend our shipping man Trevor from kyros shipping everything went as he said from our house in manchester 20 ft container loaded by ourselves taken to Liverpool shipped in 2 weeks,cam on time delivered to our door in Peyia only 80 euro to pay at this end total cost £1855 incl of vat and all taxes anyone needing his number can contact me


Good to know it all went smoothly Carol


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

carolegan said:


> no actually it came on time we unloaded it by 2.30 with the help of my freinds son Adam and the driver.. i would def recommend our shipping man Trevor from kyros shipping everything went as he said from our house in manchester 20 ft container loaded by ourselves taken to Liverpool shipped in 2 weeks,cam on time delivered to our door in Peyia only 80 euro to pay at this end total cost £1855 incl of vat and all taxes anyone needing his number can contact me


Yes please. We are moving from West Yorkshire next Feb. Do they have a website? Please send me a PM with their telephone number.

Thanks!


----------



## fergy9933 (Nov 23, 2009)

Now all we have to do is decide whether to ship our 12 year old terano 7 seater over which cost me 1600 in the uk or to sell it and buy second hand over here ( is it worth the effort, honest answers appriciated).

I would not dream of bringing the car over as you will pay a fortune in registration fee's, you would be cheaper all round to buy a small runaround!My friend paid over 8000 quid on his 2 ltr jag. hope this helps


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fergy9933 said:


> Now all we have to do is decide whether to ship our 12 year old terano 7 seater over which cost me 1600 in the uk or to sell it and buy second hand over here ( is it worth the effort, honest answers appriciated).
> 
> I would not dream of bringing the car over as you will pay a fortune in registration fee's, you would be cheaper all round to buy a small runaround!My friend paid over 8000 quid on his 2 ltr jag. hope this helps


Regsitration fees like that are in the past.
Things have changed a lot recently in that respect. 
There are British run garages who are now bringing second hand cars over from the Uk to sell here because they are cheaper to buy there. If the registration was such a lot of money they would not be doing it.


----------



## fergy9933 (Nov 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Regsitration fees like that are in the past.
> Things have changed a lot recently in that respect.
> There are British run garages who are now bringing second hand cars over from the Uk to sell here because they are cheaper to buy there. If the registration was such a lot of money they would not be doing it.


Hi Veronica, reading this thread on another forum gives you a scare
<snip> Car Siezed By Police For Not Paying Duty.

i only left in july this year after 4 years on the base at Episkopi, and the charges still applied im hoping to settle in the east of the island and would love to ship my car over but its a V6 2700cc! Can you confirm the import tax has been scrapped and provide evidence. I brought my motor bike over and was charged 0.38 per cc (1200 cc bike ) plus other charges taking me up to over 700 pound and wouldn't want that to happen again!
Thanks fergy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fergy9933 said:


> Hi Veronica, reading this thread on another forum gives you a scare
> <snip> Car Siezed By Police For Not Paying Duty.
> 
> i only left in july this year after 4 years on the base at Episkopi, and the charges still applied im hoping to settle in the east of the island and would love to ship my car over but its a V6 2700cc! Can you confirm the import tax has been scrapped and provide evidence. I brought my motor bike over and was charged 0.38 per cc (1200 cc bike ) plus other charges taking me up to over 700 pound and wouldn't want that to happen again!
> Thanks fergy


It hasnt been scrapped but it has been drastically reduced.
It does of coruse depend on the size of engine etc but I promise that there are no longer the ridculous costs of thousands of euros that used to be.

It has changed a lot in the last few months.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Go to this link for detailed info on importing a vehicle

CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles - Vehicles from member states of the European Union - Under relief from excise duties and VAT

It is the Cyprus government website .


----------



## fergy9933 (Nov 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It hasnt been scrapped but it has been drastically reduced.
> It does of coruse depend on the size of engine etc but I promise that there are no longer the ridculous costs of thousands of euros that used to be.
> 
> It has changed a lot in the last few months.


Veronica 
thanks for that info it has made me have a rethink on brining the car over, are cars still as expensive (I paid 2000 Cyp pounds for a 14 year old Daihatsu feroza with spaceship mileage 4 1/2 years ago, as an example).
Thanks again fergy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fergy9933 said:


> Veronica
> thanks for that info it has made me have a rethink on brining the car over, are cars still as expensive (I paid 2000 Cyp pounds for a 14 year old Daihatsu feroza with spaceship mileage 4 1/2 years ago, as an example).
> Thanks again fergy


If you contact Gwenny at Gwennys red tape services she deals with car registrations all the time and will be able to give you a good idea of what it will cost.
We have just registered a car which was brought over by a friend and sold to us. It cost around 600 euros in total for everything. It is a low emmissions vehicle so that does make a difference but even so its worth looking into what your vehicle would cost before dismissing bringing it over. You may find that it will be worth doing it.

Veronica


----------



## fergy9933 (Nov 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If you contact Gwenny at Gwennys red tape services she deals with car registrations all the time and will be able to give you a good idea of what it will cost.
> We have just registered a car which was brought over by a friend and sold to us. It cost around 600 euros in total for everything. It is a low emmissions vehicle so that does make a difference but even so its worth looking into what your vehicle would cost before dismissing bringing it over. You may find that it will be worth doing it.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks for all the info Veronica much appreciated fergy


----------

